# Strip-free testing with the Accu-Chek Mobile



## karinagal (Feb 18, 2010)

Has anyone seen this?

http://www1.accu-chek.co.uk/microsites/mobile/C7609/index.html

Karina


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah i distinctly remember when the  accu-chek lady came to my course in the second week she had one of those as well as 2 others , she demonstrated them and a lady took one away with her, i looked at the link you provided and i do like the look of the night out seems very easy and no waste even better.


----------



## karinagal (Feb 18, 2010)

D'ya think it's worth ?50? (or ?40 if you apply for the money off voucher..)?


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

karinagal said:


> D'ya think it's worth ?50? (or ?40 if you apply for the money off voucher..)?



Either 50 or 40 pound i am happy with my own i have , but can certainly see the benifits, if anyone does buy one let us know how you get on .


----------



## topcat123 (Feb 19, 2010)

hi

just watched your link about the mobile testing intresting but kind of in 2 minds about it 

its handier and not too obvious like some of the others so no one would know what you doing there are some nosy people out here.

i would be intresting on how reliable it is,  how clean it is and how much its cost for replacement cassettes etc before handing over any money.


----------



## karinagal (Feb 19, 2010)

topcat123 said:


> hi
> 
> just watched your link about the mobile testing intresting but kind of in 2 minds about it
> 
> ...



Yup, I agree - maybe one of our insulin dependant bods could persuade Accu Check to part with one as a freebie and road test it for us?


----------



## topcat123 (Feb 19, 2010)

that would be intresting but would there be a nice generous supplier or agent give out one for free for a road test and have the results on the forum it is an idea.........


----------



## karinagal (Feb 19, 2010)

topcat123 said:


> that would be intresting but would there be a nice generous supplier or agent give out one for free for a road test and have the results on the forum it is an idea.........



That's an excellent point - free advertising!! Maybe... our DiDKA bods could set up a public experiment to show how non diet drinks can affect a diabetics blood sugar readings using the Accu-Chek mobile??

"Time for bed" said Zebedee - i'm sitting in the dark coz my timer switch has switched off the lights!!!!!!

Goodnight!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 19, 2010)

topcat123 said:


> that would be intresting but would there be a nice generous supplier or agent give out one for free for a road test and have the results on the forum it is an idea.........



they usuallylet you have a freebie if you say you'll be reviewing it on a blog or something


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 19, 2010)

Its ?37.99 for a cassette of 50 strips lol http://www.boots.com/en/Accu-Chek-Mobile-Test-Cassette-50-Strips_1041017/ can u imagine trying to get those on repeat with the nhs budget?lol 
Im on the most common type at the mo (optium) and theyre bout 26 bucks per box, and i was getting hassle bout that at one point.

not really a feesable idea from the nhs point of view, just looks like another gadget to me, if the company were so bothered about diabetes and sugar levels then they would make one that was cheaper for our health service to keep up with? 
the one i have is fine, its not fancy but hey tells me wat my blood sugar is on and thats great for me, god do u remember when it was them strips u had to put ur blood on then wait then wipe and compare to the colurs on the bottle?? hehe it really could be worse i guess lol


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 19, 2010)

Well just emailed to see if they will give out a freebie... we will see.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 20, 2010)

did u hear anything back yet then??


----------



## rawtalent (Feb 20, 2010)

hi, 

I have been using the ACCU-CHECK compact plus for some time but this new device looks really good. I suppose there's always the issue of persuading the gp to allow the change-over; new testing drums required etc..
Looks like a good idea. Just think, no more hoovering out testing strips from the remotest parts of your clothing, car, handbag etc....


----------



## twinnie (Feb 20, 2010)

hi i am trying to get a free upgrade from acc check for this meter i got the compact one i will let you know if i do


----------



## rawtalent (Feb 20, 2010)

Great, yes please let me know how you get on with it and i may have a try myself.


----------



## LisaLQ (Feb 21, 2010)

It's a bit misleading, saying it's strip free, makes you think that it'll work out cheaper, when in reality the strips are replaced with cassettes, and they're extortionate compared to the strips!


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 21, 2010)

The trouble is Lisa that these companies assume we will get strips for free on prescription.

I use more than my doctor prescribes so I get them off Ebay for about 15 quid for 50 Aviva Nano strips.


----------



## RachelT (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder if you use up any strips on calibration? I use my so infrequentli i end up calbrating my One Touch Ultra every time i use it, which wastes a test strip. If this thingy is calibration free maybe it would work out cheaper for me. After all, i'm spending a quid a test (not counting the ones i mess up), so 40 pounds for 50 tests isn;t so bad.


----------



## Casper (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got one!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got it 2 weeks ago from my diabetic nurse, have already managed to add the cassettes and lancets to my repeat prescription list.  I think its great!  Testing one handed, the lancets are 6 in a drum so no frequent changing, the cassette has 50 tests on it and no fiddly strips to insert and dispose of.  All I can say is so far so good, suits me! 

Ask your healthcare team............. shy bairns get nowt.


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 21, 2010)

it looks very handy for school less to do for the TA


----------



## LisaLQ (Feb 22, 2010)

Casper said:


> Ask your healthcare team............. shy bairns get nowt.



Or type 2s who are diet controlled


----------



## Jules A (Feb 22, 2010)

I like the idea of this meter where everything is together and no strips or lancets to dispose of. It is quite big, however (much bigger than my One Touch Ultra Smart whic is not one of the smallest), so is not very pocketable. 

I do think that Roche need a big rethink about pricing - almost all other meters (even the OTU Smart) are available free to insulin users so I think that charging ?50 for this is very excessive.


----------



## Casper (Feb 22, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Or type 2s who are diet controlled



thought that was a bit rude.  Not my fault being type 1 to get meters etc. free.


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 22, 2010)

Jules A said:


> I like the idea of this meter where everything is together and no strips or lancets to dispose of. It is quite big, however (much bigger than my One Touch Ultra Smart whic is not one of the smallest), so is not very pocketable.
> 
> I do think that Roche need a big rethink about pricing - almost all other meters (even the OTU Smart) are available free to insulin users so I think that charging ?50 for this is very excessive.




This is actually quite cheap compared to my first meter in the early 80's. It cost ?200 and there has been a lot of inflation since then. GP's could not prescribe strips and the clinic usually limited me to either 25 or 50 for six months. A box of 25 strips cost me ?15! It did though show me how utterly useless the urine tests were. My target was 1/4% to avoid the danger of hypos. It reality this was a BG of about 11.0. At 12.0 my urine sugar was 2.0%+++! A friend had paid nearly ?1000 for a meter a year earlier - Ford Mondeo price these days! Mind you he came from a rich family.


----------



## LisaLQ (Feb 22, 2010)

Casper said:


> thought that was a bit rude.  Not my fault being type 1 to get meters etc. free.



Nobody said it was your fault (although I dont appreciate the suggestion my type 2 is!).  Perhaps a sense of humour bypass occurred recently, so for the sake of peace I will apologise at you finding offense at what was a joke - although unless you're my DN or GP, there was nothing to be offended by - that's who I was suggesting are to blame!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 22, 2010)

Casper said:


> thought that was a bit rude.  Not my fault being type 1 to get meters etc. free.



Hi casper, I don't think Lisa was meaning to be rude. In fact, I saw it as a joke as she said it was


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 22, 2010)

HEHE falcon I didnt even know they had meters in the eighties  ank here was me saying about the strips that I had to use when i was diagnosed (1989), the kind that u put ur blood on wait 5 mins wipe off and compare to bottle.
now I feel like i was deprived haha 
Although, you can still actually get them.... which might come in handy for type 2s who need to check wat there bloods are doing, I think they are about ?8 a box of 50! 
and I still think its rediculous that the accu check mobile has cartriges of ?37 for 50 lol im on 6 boxes of optium plus every 2 weeks (no joke) lol I think id be the biggest drain on nhs if i were to get one of those things lmao!!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 22, 2010)

heres the link for any type 2s who cannot get nhs prescriptions and dont wanna pay too much http://www.wms.co.uk/Glucoflex-R_Blood_Glucose_Test_Strips.html?V=&SID=&SSID=&GID=136677

supposedly ppl cut these in half to make them last longer


----------

